# Mainboard erkennt CPU nicht!



## pdwaldo (9. August 2004)

hallo,

Ich habe gestern einen Rechner für einen Kumpel zusammengebaut!
allerdings wird der Athlon XP 2500+ Barton vom K7S8X 3.0 als ein 1900+ erkannt!

Was sol ich machen?

Weiß jemand Rat?

Ist das ein Bios- Problem? Ich freue mich über jede Antwort!


----------



## mieserpisser (9. August 2004)

Hast den FSB richtig eingestellt?
Auf dem Board geht das über die Jumper nebem dem Anschluss für den CPU- Lüfter


----------



## pdwaldo (9. August 2004)

der FSB steht auf 133! ich denke das ist normal!

Da müsste er doch schon zeigen, dass es ein 2500+ ist! oder nicht?


----------



## mieserpisser (9. August 2004)

Eigentlich schon.
Ich hab das selbe Board, allerdings nen 2200+ drauf.
Der wurde einwandfrei erkannt. 

Im BIOS ist der FSB doch wohl auch richtig eingestellt ?


----------



## pdwaldo (9. August 2004)

Also am Board selbst habe ich nichts gejumpert...

Wenn, dann habe ich alles übers Bios gemacht...

Meinst du der FSB wird von Werk an falsch gejumpert?


----------



## dj-para (9. August 2004)

Hallo, 

ein Barton hat einen FSB von 333MHz (166MHz) und nicht 266MHz (133MHz) !

11 x 166 Mhz = 1833 Mhz

Gruss

DJ


----------



## pdwaldo (9. August 2004)

Also,

wenn ich die Kiste starte, zeigt er sofort an... 1900+

im Bios sieht die Eintellung wie folgt aus:

11 x 133 Mhz = 1436

Ich denke man solte doch sofort sehen, das es ein 2500+ wenn alles richtig funktioniert!

Den 2500+ Barton wollte ich auf 3200+ Takten...
Wenn ich den von 1900 auf 2500 takte und dann auf 3200, geht der doch den Bach runter!

hält der doch nie im Leben aus!

Meine Vermutung ist, dass das Bios ne Macke hat und den nicht erkennt!

Kann mir da jemand zustimmen?
Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren!


----------



## dj-para (9. August 2004)

Hallo,

stell deinen FSB auf 166MHz und die CPU läuft im Originalmodus. Dánn läuft er mit 1833MHz

Greetz

DJ


----------



## pdwaldo (9. August 2004)

Und um aus ihm einen 3200+ zu machen muss ich den FSB auf 200 schrauben, oder wie?

Kann ich den von 133 sofort auf 166 takten, oder soll ich das stufenweise machen?


----------



## dj-para (9. August 2004)

Wenn du den Prozessor mit 133MHz laufen lässt, dann ist der "Unterfordert"! Du sagtest doch, dass es ein Barton 2500+ sei, und ein Barton 2500+ läuft mit 
11x  166Mhz = 1833MHz ! Also musst du sogar den mit 166MHz FSB laufen lassen. Dann läuft er so, wie er laufen soll! 

Zum Übertakten kannst du den FSB hochschrauben! Aber erst ab einem FSB über 166MHz wird dein CPU Übertaktet!

Du kannst den FSB auch auf 200MHz FSB schrauben, wenn er das mitmacht. Und nicht nur das, was für einen Ram hast du? Einen 2700 oder einen 3200 ? Denn, wenn du die CPU mit FSB 200MHz laufen lassen möchtest, dann sollte es ein 3200 Ram sein, denn der läuft auch mit 200MHz DDR. 
Wenn du ein gutes Board hast, und einen 2700´er Ram und möchtest trotzallem deine CPU mit FSB 200MHz laufen lassen, dann kannst du im Bios, vom Board, dass so einstellen, dass der Ram weiterhin mit seinem normalen Takt läuft.

11x 200MHz= 2200MHz , dass entspricht einem 3200+ Prozessor

Greetz

DJ


----------

